# Norwegian: There is only one ...(somebody).



## Thawt

Hello everybody!
I would like to ask you a favor, could anybody translate the phrase from thread's tittle to Norwegian?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cocuyo

Der er kun een ...


----------



## Vikingo

Der er kun (or _bare_) én...

"Een" doesn't exist.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Thawt said:


> I would like to ask you a favor, could anybody translate the phrase from thread's tittle to Norwegian?


Hello Thawt and welcome to the Nordic forum. 

As I am sure you are aware by now, the forum rules require you to supply context and background information to the word or expression you are asking about. Please supply, at least, a full sentence in which you want to use the word.

/Wilma, moderator


----------



## oskhen

"Bare" is more common than "kun". "kun" is quite old-fashioned, but may make the sentence a bit more poetic, I suppose.


----------



## Pteppic

"Der er" is Danish or rather old-fashioned Norwegian. I would say "Det finnes bare én" Or, since the accent is now apparently optional, "Det finnes bare en." - although that almost litterally makes my skin crawl. Of course, "Der er kun én" might also work, given the right context, which, as Wilma has pointed out, would be helpful.


----------



## oskhen

Pteppic said:


> "Der er" is Danish or rather old-fashioned Norwegian. I would say "Det finnes bare én" Or, since the accent is now apparently optional, "Det finnes bare en." - although that almost litterally makes my skin crawl. Of course, "Der er kun én" might also work, given the right context, which, as Wilma has pointed out, would be helpful.



Both "Det er" and "Det finnes" are possibilities, but, yes, it depends on exactly what one wants to express. "det finnes" is basically "it/there exists"


----------



## Thawt

Hello everybody!
Thank you for your nice welcome and I appreciate your help. 
I'm sorry for not keeping the rules, my defence line is that it was supposed to be a quick one, beside it seemed like it didn't need any further explanation. Anyway, here's my delayed instance:
*THERE IS ONLY ONE OLE GUNNAR SOLSKJAER* in meaning that he is irreplaceable. Now, as before going to bed there was only one response so I took it as the correct version and used it in a text message. Clearly it was understood cause I was text back and...laughed off (like I had predicted).
Thank you


----------



## oskhen

Thawt said:


> Hello everybody!
> Thank you for your nice welcome and I appreciate your help.
> I'm sorry for not keeping the rules, my defence line is that it was supposed to be a quick one, beside it seemed like it didn't need any further explanation. Anyway, here's my delayed instance:
> *THERE IS ONLY ONE OLE GUNNAR SOLSKJAER* in meaning that he is irreplaceable. Now, as before going to bed there was only one response so I took it as the correct version and used it in a text message. Clearly it was understood cause I was text back and...laughed off (like I had predicted).
> Thank you



I would definitely use "Det er bare én". "Kun" works as well, but is not idiomatic in that way. "een" is wrong, but simply looks like a typo.


----------



## locazor

I would personally use: "Det finnes bare én Ole Gunnar Solskjær".

"Det er bare én Ole Gunnar Solskjær" - "There is only one Ole Gunnar Solskjær"
"Det finnes bare én Ole Gunnar Solskjær" - "There is only one Ole Gunnar Solskjær (In existence)"

It just sounds better to me.


----------

